# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [ShowOff] Rock am Ring 2010 Poster

## Drunne

Didn't take really long to make, i know it isn't perfect, but i liked it this way. I'm so excited to go there  :Big Grin: 




Full view at:
Rock am Ring 2010 Poster by ~ShadorX on deviantART

----------


## Zoidberg

It's spelled Rise Against, and you forgot a dash between Editors and Volbeat.

----------


## Drunne

Damn you are right about the typo >.< gonna fix that asap, but theres a dash :P it's just kinda hard to spot.

Edit: fixed.

----------


## Narudan

Rock am Ring!
I like it, but the "Rock am Ring" text could be bigger, and the rest more readable
Also, the Guitar looks quite flat but the german flag and the paper texture look great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drunne

Thanks Narudan  :Smile: 

Anyone going there ?

----------


## Glynbeard

This picture looks very cool. I agree with the German Flag comment, it looks badass! Also, this concert looks like it'll be amazing.. I've never heard of it before though  :Frown:

----------


## Drunne

> This picture looks very cool. I agree with the German Flag comment, it looks badass! Also, this concert looks like it'll be amazing.. I've never heard of it before though


It sure will be amazing  :Big Grin:  Those are only a few bands that have been confirmed yet, and since in 2010 they have their 25th years anniversary, I'm quite sure they will confirm more badass bands soon.

Just look at their line-up of RaR '07 ! They had around 
98 bands, like



> Linkin Park, Die Ärzte, Muse, Billy Talent, The Hives, Evanescence, The White Stripes, Arctic Monkeys, My Chemical Romance, Jan Delay & Disko No. 1, Razorlight, Enter Shikari, Funeral for a Friend, The Smashing Pumpkins, Beatsteaks, Mando Diao, Kaiser Chiefs, Wolfmother, 30 Seconds to Mars, Slayer, Machine Head, Megadeth, Type O Negative, Killswitch Engage, Papa Roach, Sugarplum Fairy, Velvet Revolver, Korn, Good Charlotte, Revolverheld, Hinder, Sunrise Avenue, The Kooks, Wir sind Helden, Scissor Sisters, Travis, MIA., Maxïmo Park, Down Below, DragonForce, Chimaira, Lamb of God, DevilDriver, Bloodsimple, Bowling for Soup, Paramore und As I Lay Dying.


I'm glad i already have my tickets  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

Wtf is Jan Delay doing at Rock am Ring?

----------


## Drunne

No idea =/ but he's often there >.< God i can't stand him, it sounds like hes having a cold when singing.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*With posters it's important that they're easy to read from a distance.
But I think that the text is even hard to read from a close distance..
The ROCK AM RING logo could be way more bigger then this. 
The "and many more" is to close at the border..
For the rest it's nice but It's still far from perfect.

"I don't want to flame, just trying to help"



*

----------


## Drunne

Thanks Gideon, noted down, i know you arent flaming, first thing i got tought was "never take CnC personally, they are just helping"  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Sounds like one hell of a concert. Poster is nice and I have nothing to add but what's been said, good work  :Smile:

----------


## Drunne

*@Ref <3* , and it sure will be. Around 85.000 - 90.000 people  :Big Grin: 



A nice pic i found that shows pretty nicely how RaR looks like :P

----------


## Reflection

That blonde guy with glasses in the right-hand corner doesn't quite look like having the same attitude as the rest

----------


## Drunne

Lol how would you notice something like that xD Well thats his problem than :P

----------


## RifRaf

> Rock am Ring!
> I like it, but the "Rock am Ring" text could be bigger, and the rest more readable
> Also, the Guitar looks quite flat but the german flag and the paper texture look great


Poster looks great!
Although I agree that the guitar looks too flat compared to the flag.
did you do the cards on the neck yourself of was it part of the stock?

----------


## Drunne

The cards already were on the guitar.

----------

